# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  VB Add-in: Insert Procedure Names

## MartinLiss

Title: Insert Procedure Names

Description: When trying to find the cause of a problem it's often valuable to know what procedures were executed prior to the error. The Call Stack is sometimes helpful in tracing down the problem but it is often inadequate. Adding *Debug.Print <procedure name>* statements in procedures is often a better way but adding them can be very tedious. This add-in automatically adds *MyNameIs <procedure name>* statements to every procedure in all selected modules. The "MyNameIs" string can then be easily mass-changed to Debug.Print or anything else you want it to be.

Feature list: Automatic insertion of procedure names.

Screen-shots: This shows the icon that is added to the toolbar when the add-in is in use.


And this shows the screen from which the modules to be modified are selected. In this case all the procedures in modEligibility and frmProgress will have the MyNameIs statements added to every procedure.
Note: This image is out of date. See post #2.


Author name: MartinLiss

System Requirements: Nothing special

License info: N/A. Use it as you see fit.

----------


## MartinLiss

Attached is version 2.0 of this add-in. It was almost completely rewritten to use a treeview rather than a listbox. The treeview approach allows for the selection of individual procedures within a component. The picture shows what the new selection screen looks like. In addition to being able to select specific procedures within a component, other new features include the ability to remove the added lines.

----------


## MartinLiss

Updated to V2.1 for bug fixes.

----------


## q582gmzhi

Thanks,

I will have a look at it.

Daz...

----------


## Firerunner

sorry but  :Big Grin: 
how do i add an addin?

----------


## MartinLiss

> sorry but 
> how do i add an addin?


You open the InsertProcName.vbp file just like any other project and then compile it by selecting the *File|Make InsertProcName.dll* menu item. Once you do that, open any other project and in the Add-Ins|add-In Manager dialog you will find an *Insert Procedure Names* item. Select it and make sure that the first two item under Load Behavior are checked and then click OK. Once you do that a new menu item will appear in the IDE (see the first picture in post #1).

----------


## afdoal

thanks bro.. 
This is very helpful

----------

